
Five Boroughs for the 21st Century - santaclaus
https://medium.com/topos-ai/five-boroughs-for-the-21st-century-8da941f53618
======
venning
Data warning: this page is 37-40 MB (depending on the cache) even with an
adblocker.

------
lalaithion
I wish that articles like this would release some of the data; even if it was
just their reduced 16 dimensions, I'd love to redo their clustering but
optimize compactness somehow.

------
kesselvon
So basically divide the city by income bracket?

~~~
svachalek
65 dimensions, not including income, but so many things in life do end up
correlating to wealth.

